# Consults insurance that still accepts



## Dwlinda (Aug 16, 2015)

CONSULT codes:99251-99255/99241-99245

What payers still cover consult codes in 2015??


----------



## BMWilliams (Aug 16, 2015)

Commercial Plans.  BCBS UHC Cigna  etc.  NOT the Mcare replacement plans that the commercial plans offer.  W/Comp and Auto, not sure.  Our practice doesn't use the consult codes.


----------



## htidd (Aug 20, 2015)

BCBS doesn't recognize the consult codes anymore, that goes back to July 2010.They followed Medicare and stopped allowing them. Most commercial payers with the exception of Medicare advantage plans. Basically any insurance that follows Medicare guidelines won't accept them. You'll either get a hard stop if it's built into the software, it may hit a hard stop at the clearing house, or come back as rejected by the insurance.


----------



## mhstrauss (Aug 20, 2015)

All of our commercial payers--including BCBS--still accept consults. No government payers...Medicare, and all the replacements, Medicaid, Tricare, etc.


----------

